# Bricked DNA



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a DroidX for 2 years and never got to the point where I felt I couldn't recover, but I'm feeling a bit lost here. I'm not sure what I did wrong, but after attempting to install UKB, I can no longer get into my phone.

- sits at the HTC screen forever until I force a power restart
- the phone shows up when I do a fastboot devices (in fastboot)
- the phone does not show up on an adb devices in bootloader
- in recovery (I have CWR), when I go to Restore it tells me the it "Couldn't open directory. No files found."
- try to install from sdcard and get "failed to open driver control: No such file or directory" and then drops to sideload (which I can't do since I can't get it to show in adb)

Any ideas? Am I boned?


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

[sup]if u can get into cwr cant u factory wipe data and cache and reflash the rom? did u flash the boot img also? I don't think u are done yet[/sup]


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

I can factory wipe the data/cache/etc, but I can't reflash the rom. It is saying it isn't there. The whole phone looks pretty empty.


----------



## krtlarson (Oct 8, 2011)

lutious said:


> I can factory wipe the data/cache/etc, but I can't reflash the rom. It is saying it isn't there. The whole phone looks pretty empty.


Install twrp recovery and see if your files show up then. 
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

Since I was able to get to fastboot, I did go ahead and push twrp. My files still were not seen. It's like the entire thing just got wiped. Perhaps I mis-hit something, but I sure don't think so. In TWRP, the phone did finally show up on an adb devices though, so I was able to push the ukb zip over to it and run through the install. It seems to have worked just fine. I had it lock up last night, but it was doing that to me that last time I installed ukb too.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Adb devices will never work in boot loader.

Fastboot is for bootloader

Adb is for recovery or once android has been booted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

Good to know. I thought switching between "Bootloader" and "Fastboot" in the HTC recovery switched between the two. I wasn't able to adb when I was in CWRecovery either though. Oh well. It worked in TWRP, and I seem to be running smoothly now, so I'm happy at least. lol


----------



## krtlarson (Oct 8, 2011)

lutious said:


> Good to know. I thought switching between "Bootloader" and "Fastboot" in the HTC recovery switched between the two. I wasn't able to adb when I was in CWRecovery either though. Oh well. It worked in TWRP, and I seem to be running smoothly now, so I'm happy at least. lol


Glad to help.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------

